# Frame Color



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was looking at competitive cyclist and went under the pic gallery and came across this cervelo. When did they make this frame color? Does anyone have it?

Here is the link:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=ZOOM_VIEW&DOCUMENT.ID=20822


----------



## kkjellquist (Sep 19, 2005)

I think this was just mentioned in another thread.....one off custom.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

yes it was a one of custom, unfortunately not mine but if you look in the cervelo forums (on cervelo website) there is a huge thread on it


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks


----------

